# IT Managerial Jobs



## sachinsaw (Sep 23, 2017)

Hello All,

I'm new to the forum, have applied for the PR, have around 20 years of IT experience in implementing various engagement across the world including Australia, wanted to understand the current job market in Australia 

Please can you share your expereinces

Regards
Sachin


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

The job market is very competitive right now, specially IT & accounting


----------



## falcon159 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi All,

Need to know when migrated to australia, do i need to work only on the designated occupation list throu which i have got my skills assessed ( i am currently employed as a technical writer) or i can make a career change.


----------

